# S13 Owners, help! No dashlights!



## 2k3silverspecv (Dec 13, 2003)

Took about the whole dash by the gauge cluster and all the bulbs r fine and r there except for 2 that r on the far edges, but aright the big ones, they're totally r missing, r those the dash lights? Also my climate control background(s) don't light up either. And yes I did check all the fuses and they all r fine. Please help, this is my secondary car, and my main car is going into storage and I drive my 240 to work and back, and all the weekdays and for when me and my other RWD friends go out drifting.

Thanks,

Jay
(2k3silverspecv)

PS- It's a '91 240sx SE (hatchback) w/ just about every power option that i know of. And just curious is "ANTI SKID" a traction control option that was available for the s13??????


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

fuse is blown somewhere.. look where you least expect it.. one of your fuses is screwed.. i promise.


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

My radio, dash clock and delay wipers didn't work because the dome light fuse was blown (as was the radio fuse but they didn't work with just the radio fuse replaced). Otherwise it may be a bad ground or loose wire somewhere. I apologize if this is insulting, but check the dimmer swtich as well (my girlfriend called me a few months ago said her dash light were out, somehow she bumped the knob and just turned them down). You might also check the wiring going in an out of the dimmer as well.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

2k3silverspecv said:


> Took about the whole dash by the gauge cluster and all the bulbs r fine and r there except for 2 that r on the far edges, but aright the big ones, they're totally r missing, r those the dash lights? Also my climate control background(s) don't light up either. And yes I did check all the fuses and they all r fine. Please help, this is my secondary car, and my main car is going into storage and I drive my 240 to work and back, and all the weekdays and for when me and my other RWD friends go out drifting.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


fusable Link. There are 2.
remove the Kick panel, drivers side. this will free up the wiring so you can work under the dash and by the steering column.


----------



## mikeyb (Oct 12, 2004)

*dash light trouble*

I own a '91 240 with a digital speedometer. When I first start the car the display does not come on along with the other dash lights. After an extended period of driving ranging from 3 to 45 minutes, the lights pop on. This delay is usually longer on cold days. I too have checked the fuses and they all apear to be ok. Any suggestions why this could be occuring?


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

mikeyb said:


> I own a '91 240 with a digital speedometer. When I first start the car the display does not come on along with the other dash lights. After an extended period of driving ranging from 3 to 45 minutes, the lights pop on. This delay is usually longer on cold days. I too have checked the fuses and they all apear to be ok. Any suggestions why this could be occuring?


Yes, there is a commonly know error on the dash board ( circuit card in some circles ). Do a search in the *FAQ* at www.northwestnissans.com.
You will find what Old Techs know. And it is a little challenging, so ensure you know your real talents. Or a presumable mess may come about.
Good Luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah you might want to check if your brake lights are still working as well. Becuase when my dashlights went out I also lost my brake lights.

PS - yea it's called an open diff :fluffy:


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah, check the dimmer switch also, easy to pass up, but that could be problem, that happened to me in my old sentra.


----------



## Jim98SE-R (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's a post I put in the B13 Forum a few weeks ago:

My car is a B14 ('98 SE-R) so the procedure might vary a bit, but it's worth a try. It only takes a few minutes to check the darn dimmer.



I just fixed mine tonight. I noticed that the dimmer wheel had no resistance to turning and wanted to find out why. Here's what I did.

Remove the lower dash cover just below the dimmer.
Remove the assembly that has the dimmer, cruise, and mirror controls.
Push on the top of the panel (from the rear) to do this and it will pop out.
Take apart the rheostat that controls the dash light dimming. It's really easy to do. 
There are 4 copper spring contacts inside that were not making electrical contact. Just bend them slightly ( be gentle, now!) and reassemble the dimmer unit.
Reattatch the wiring harness and enjoy your new dash lights. Well for me they were new. I just bought the car and the dash lights were out.


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

i have a 91 240 as well, and I just replaced my dimmer switch and my instrument cluster (no speedo yet, the VSS is next) and to no avail. I figured out my parking light problem, replaced that fuse and checked all of the other fuses and still no speedo or dash lights. its bad enough driving in a town with alot of cops and no speedo, but no tach at night either?!? I am getting used to this car as far as knowing how fast I am going, but I also have a heavy foot and dash lights and a speedo would really help. When i put in the cluster i checked all of the lights, all ok. any thoughts?!?
ps. i got the speedo and dimmer switch out of a 92 with only 140K on it(salvage).

truman

peace


----------

